# Vertical tanks (pictures added 26/3/11)



## Kallan

I had a brainwave today - I am going to construct a vertical mouse tank  So all the ammonia comes out the front and doesn't get stuck in the bottom 

Now to get designing!!

Anyone got anything similar that I could take a peek at? :mrgreen:


----------



## geordiesmice

What ever shape the home is you wont stop ammonia A male mouse will always smell unless its a desert mouse like the Spiny Mouse.They wee everywhere vertical, triangle lol wont stop them  .Love too see the finnished article Kallan.


----------



## Kallan

I want to stop the buildup of ammonia - in a standard glass tank orientation the ammonia sinks to the bottom and ventilation is at the top! It is difficult to drill glass to allow the NH4 out. So, next step: turn the tank on its side, and create improved ventilation to all levels of the tank, not just the top.

All mammals produce ammonia as a waste product - can't stop them making it, only improve the design of their accomodation.


----------



## Rhasputin

Someone on mouse lovers forum recenly constructed a cage where they took a 50 gallon tank and laid it on its side, and built doors in the 'top' (now the side), and used it like that.

You could check out their design, it would probably work for your idea, just on a different orientation.


----------



## Rhasputin

Oh, here's the link! 

http://mouselovers.com/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=2095

I figure you could do the same thing, just on the other side, so the tank is vertical.


----------



## Kallan

Can't see that link just yet, have just registered and posted in Intro section so hopefully wil see soon!


----------



## racingmouse

I would have thought making an actual wooden dowelling frame that fits the tank (underneath) to sit in and then making another wooden frame that fits around the front and adding hinged doors? Probably need some carpentry skills for this though but making the frame to fit around the actual tank would be a start. A cut piece of perspex could be added to the lower front of the tank to prevent substrate from spilling out and the doors could close over this? Some of our German members have some good ideas on adding perspex `lips` to the front of wooden caging.

Good luck kallan....I don`t envy your task!


----------



## Stina

You wouldn't need to make a frame around the entire tank. wood or plexi could be attached directly to the plastic frame of the aquarium.


----------



## AnnB

If you could find a second hand "Exo terra terrarium" going cheap, you could probably modify one of those by strengthening the lid and replacing the glass doors with mesh ones.


----------



## Rhasputin

i had rats in an exoterra tank with no issues.


----------



## Kallan

So far:

Tank upturned, cleaned out, frame glued in place and doors made and attached:









Kenai the cat showing the scale:









With two trays in place:


----------



## racingmouse

Neat!  I thought you were going to have the tank lengthways though rather than vertical? Are you dividing it up into seperate sections or adding holes in the blue shelves to have different levels? Very nice job though, I`m impressed!


----------



## Kallan

racingmouse said:


> adding holes in the blue shelves to have different levels?


That's the plan!


----------



## racingmouse

Fan-dabby-dozy! Looks good so far. Think the cat is worried though that your making him/her a new home! :lol:

Actually, looking at the way you`ve constructed the frame, doors and latches, this is the kind of thing I would have loved to make when I had my gerbils, only a vaulted type of roof on top of their tank so that they could`nt reach the wire lid!

It`s good too that you will be able to hang your water bottles on the wire doors and not worry about bottle hangers on the inside of the tank, which can be tricky sometimes.


----------



## Kallan

With the 'stairs' in place:









And with extra 'toys':


----------



## geordiesmice

Looks really good, so the mice climb up the tubes to each level and what was the idea of turning the tank on its end was that for urine too soak away? , I see you use the large Faunariums as well I like those.


----------



## racingmouse

I can see the tubes but how do they enter and exit to the blue levels? Can`t see any holes? Either that or my eyes need new glasses! :lol:


----------



## ccoryjohnn

This is awesome! I want to construct something similar myself but I am no handy man...


----------



## Kallan

racingmouse said:


> I can see the tubes but how do they enter and exit to the blue levels? Can`t see any holes? Either that or my eyes need new glasses! :lol:


The trays don't go the full way to the side, there is a gap so the meeces can climb over


----------



## geordiesmice

Thats fantastic are you going into production with it.Are the mice in there new home yet?The only fault I would find is when you open the door every level is open and a mouse could escape maybe , but well made.


----------



## Matt Haslam

Top Notch!

I love this sort of ingenuity!


----------



## Kallan

The doors are split in two, one door does the top two levels and the lower one does the bottom two levels. The risk of escapees is always there, but the last box they were in they loved to jump out every time I removed the lid anyway :lol:


----------

